# Dzelži / Hardware >  Acer Aspire 5520G

## andryha1

Dators slēdzās ārā. 
Sākumā nodomāju pārkarst, atskrūvēju iztīrīju, nomainīju termopastu. Slēdzu tas pats.
Tad pastudējot pa internetu tika secināts ka čips jāpārlodē vai jāmaina (POST kodu kartes pārbaudei nav). līdz ar to noliku malā.
Nu jau pagāja mēneši 4, intereses pēc paņēmu un caur Live OS ieslēdzu, par brīnumu nostrādāja dienas 5 slēdzot iekšā ārā.
Tagad atkal slēdzās ārā. Citreiz līdz OS ielādei aiziet, citreiz tik parādās BIOS, citreiz vispār kā ieslēdz uzreiz izslēdzās.
Varbūt vaina mātesplates barošanā, kāds kondensātors vai kas ir "pusdzīvs"....?
Kāds ir saskāries ar ko līdzīgu, ja jā, lūdzu uzrakstiet.

----------


## jans

Nesākšu jaunu tēmu.Kā uzlikt Acer aspire 6920G gaišāku ekrānu,diezgan patumš knapi var saskatīt saulainā laikā.Windows XP.Otra lieta ka uzliek ekrāna bildi,pēc pamodināšanas no gaidīšanas režīma bildes atkal nav ,melns ekrāns.Kas varētu būt pabrucis.

----------


## ansius

backligt draiveris gan jau pusmiris.

----------


## jans

> backligt draiveris gan jau pusmiris.


 Ne,tik briesmigi nav ,winda spr'aga nost,parinstaleja un viss kartiba.

----------


## spekis182

Sveiki, mana problēma ar Aspire 5520G sākās kad vienu vakaru to izslēdzot tas vairs nebija dabonams pie dzīvības, pameklējot internetā info secināju ka ir atlodējies    Chipset, Noskatoties video internetā mēgināju to pielodēt atpakaļ ar tehnisko fēnu un tas izdevās, dators atkal darbojas bet es domāju ja tas varēja gatīties vienreiz,  tas var arī atkārtoties, gribēju uzzināt vai nav iespēja kautkur pārtaisīt neveiksmīgi izveidoto oriģinālo heatsink jo tas procesora siltumu pārvada uz chipset rezultātā    izkausējot tā alvu

----------


## arnis

nu tu gan dzen fignju. 
pie kaadas temperatuuras kuust alva ??? 
kaada ir CPU temperatuura, kaada ir taas vara paarvades trubas T ??? 
parasti probleemas ar temperatuuru un aaraa sleegshanos ir deelj aizpirstas gaisa spraugas . shaadi atlodeet chipsetu NAV iespeejams

----------


## spekis182

Acīmredzot esmu kautko pārpratis, atvainojos, bet tādā gdījumā gribētos zināt kas izraisa chipset atlodēšanos ja heatsink ir tīrs un tiek regulāri pārbaudīts? Konstruktīvs defekts? Jo tas notiek atkal un atkal šim modelim.

----------


## abergs

Konstruktīvs defekts?
Defekts n-slāņu mātesplatē...

----------


## spekis182

Esmu tik knaps iesācējs šajā jomā, tāpēc nezinu kas ir N-slāņu mātesplate, sorry, tādēļ varbūt neloģiski izklausīsies ja pajautāšu vai to ir iespējams kā vērst par labu?

----------


## Vikings

Nē, nu ja izkarsēji ar fēnu un tas sākā strādāt tad tas tiešām varētu būt atlodējies, bet ne no pārkaršanas, bet no daudzkērtējas uzkaršanas/atdzišanas, kā dēļ arī atlūzt kāda no alvas bumbiņām un kāds signāls tiek traucēts. Grūti iedomāties kā šādu problēmu lai labo, tikai uzlabojot un, iespējams, atdalot PU un čipseta dzesēšanu. Bet nu nez vai laptopā to maz iaspējams tā normāli izdarīt.

P.S. Vispār baigi paveicās, ka ar fēnu izlaboji ar pirmo reizi, neuzmanīgi rōkojoties tā var visu padarīt nelabojami sliktāk.

----------


## spekis182

Tieši šādu viedokli es arī saņēmu citā forumā, tieši tāpēc arī aizdomājos vai laptopam kādas izmaiņas dzesē vispār ir iespējams veikt, itkā lasīju vienu rakstu fixya vai ask, kur kāds lietotājs bija pamanījies atdalīt dzeses, cik sapratu apejot chipset, bet uz tā uzliekot atsevišķu dzesi ar ventilatoru no kādas vecas VGA kartes, kā rezultātā problēma tika novērsta un vairs neatkārtojās, bet tas posts bija kādus 3 gadus vecs un uz jautājumiem vairs neviens neatbildēja.

----------

